

Ask HN: Why arent there any mobile browsers with payment gateways built in? - kunle

Part of the edge that native apps have over browser apps are the easy payment gateway (itunes or Android), which means good developers/content people can monetize via native much more simply than over the mobile web. Isn't a payment enabled browser necessary for mobile web apps to reach parity?
======
wmf
Why restrict it to mobile? Why didn't we have payment in the browser in 1997?

More practically, I think "open web" advocates would have a fit when they saw
the 30% fees.

~~~
kunle
I dont think you need to restrict it into mobile. Its appalling to me that
Apple hasnt released Safari with payments in it (or Google/Chrome). This is
arguably the biggest barrier to microtransactions on the web/mobile web IMO.

Doesnt have to be at 30% fees either . . . thats completely artificial (and
hopefully will come down over time)

------
randall
Andressen said this during startup school... he wished that he had created a
payment infrastructure in his browser.

